

Ask HN: Common Config Files Repository? - matttah

Today at lunch we were talking about how default config files for mysql, php-fpm, nginx, etc. are often really poorly configured for today&#x27;s machines.<p>We were thinking about setting up a git repo with common configuration settings for each package.  If needed you could break it down to like &quot;high performance of static content&quot; to &quot;wordpress&quot;, etc.<p>Before we start that up, figured we&#x27;d see if anyone knew of something that already exists like this.  We thought the idea of having it in one centralized spot where people can make additions as necessary would be really helpful.
======
jtfairbank
I have a template setup for grunt and file structure, which I copy to each
project and then customize. Its really not that great (I'd be embarrassed if
other people use it, there are some clear bugs in the git precommit). But it
does cut my web project setup time down to 1 hour.

[https://github.com/jtfairbank/Milkshake](https://github.com/jtfairbank/Milkshake)

------
stevekemp
I did start down this road here:

[http://tweaked.io/](http://tweaked.io/)

I suspect more work could be done to make it useful, but you'll soon learn
that people who know about this stuff do it already, and other people mostly
don't care.

------
MalcolmDiggs
I love this idea. My config files are often Frankenstein mashups of random
advice I've culled from various sources. I'd love to have something more
canonical/peer-reviewed to fall back on.

~~~
stevekemp
Peer review seems a little optimistic, as you say many configuration
descriptions just say "Set this sysctl" with no logic or reason.

------
wanghq
Not aware of any. I like the idea. Will be useful to me.

~~~
stevekemp
Does my site fit the bill? [http://tweaked.io/](http://tweaked.io/)

